# Some guy in a fancy car took a pic of me today



## Treefitty (4 mo ago)

hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

No tip?


----------



## Treefitty (4 mo ago)

F30 LOLZ said:


> No tip?


What do you mean?


----------



## hypotheticallySpeaking (Feb 6, 2018)

He was undercover NYC cop. You will be getting a ticket in the mail.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Treefitty said:


> Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble?


----------



## Treefitty (4 mo ago)

Treefitty said:


> What do you mean?





hypotheticallySpeaking said:


> He was undercover NYC cop. You will be getting a ticket in the mail.


wait can they do that? Damn..

what kind of ticket should i be expecting do you know?


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

He's making fun of you in his social media account, he's probably an influencer or a parasite of sorts.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@og bunky you gonna sue @Treefitty for gimmick infringement?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Treefitty said:


> hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


Just some idiot demonstrating his stupidity. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

File a police report, therefore the cops have something to go on if something happens to you.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Treefitty said:


> hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


Should've gave him the middle finger, nothing he can do with that. Don't stress yourself over nothing, probably just wanted to scare you.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

He probably ran your tags and got where you live. Lowlife mobster. Just sleep light for a while.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Treefitty said:


> hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


You were obviously driving too slow. Don't give us the bull***t that you were driving at or 10 miles above the speed limit. You need to drive with the flow of traffic or move over to the slow lane (or just get off the road). The picture/video that was taken will be circulated on various social media outlets and you will be a target for retaliation from other drivers (until to your to drive in the correct manner)


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

And you wonder why people are on heavy medication nowadays. Whether it's off the street corner or legal


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Treefitty said:


> hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


Hahahaha scared of what? Some really live life scared of everything. He cant do shit just forget about it. Next time smile or flip him off when hes snapping picture. I would have forgot about that man 15 seconds after the interaction. He clearly won that exchange. No way to live life. Grow a set and stop worrying so much.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ribak said:


> You were obviously driving too slow. Don't give us the bull***t that you were driving at or 10 miles above the speed limit. You need to drive with the flow of traffic or move over to the slow lane (or just get off the road). The picture/video that was taken will be circulated on various social media outlets and you will be a target for retaliation from other drivers (until to your to drive in the correct manner)


I personally set my cruise control for 75 or 80 in the fast lane and I still get idiots coming up behind me with bright lights wanting me to get over, 75 I'll think about moving over at 80 I ain't moving over.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I personally set my cruise control for 75 or 80 in the fast lane and I still get idiots coming up behind me with bright lights wanting me to get over, 75 I'll think about moving over at 80 I ain't moving over.


I guess it depends on location. With a pax in the car, I usually do not exceed 80 (in a 60 MPH zone). If someone wants to pass, I move over. In that event, the few seconds they save are worth more to them than the few seconds I lose.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> I personally set my cruise control for 75 or 80 in the fast lane and I still get idiots coming up behind me with bright lights wanting me to get over, 75 I'll think about moving over at 80 I ain't moving over.


It's a passing lane not a speeding lane.

Vehicle Code, Section 21654, which states, “on California roadways with multiple lanes traveling in the same direction a vehicle shall be driven in the lane closest to the right side of the roadway.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I drive the exact speed limit when with a pax. I use cruise control when on the freeway with a pax.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> It's a passing lane not a speeding lane.


It is not a passing lane it is an express lane. And the speed limit is the same in all the lanes. I'm talking freeways here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It is not a passing lane it is an express lane. And the speed limit is the same in all the lanes. I'm talking freeways here.


Either way you're not supposed to sit in that far left lane.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It is not a passing lane it is an express lane. And the speed limit is the same in all the lanes. I'm talking freeways here.


On 495 in Virginia the HOV* lanes the speed limit is 65 while the rest of the lanes are 55.


*You can pay to use them if you don't have 3 people which is unfair but a whole other rant.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I drive the exact speed limit when with a pax. I use cruise control when on the freeway with a pax.


When I enter the freeway with passenger or passengers I State the following
"My Max cruising speed is 70 mph unless you say I can do otherwise" 

passengers love it they say no one's ever asked that before, thank you, usually they say do as I wish.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> When I enter the freeway with passenger or passengers I State the following
> "My Max cruising speed is 70 mph unless you say I can do otherwise"
> 
> passengers love it they say no one's ever asked that before, thank you, usually they say do as I wish.


I think that is reasonable. I've had pax ask if we could go a little faster and I generally accommodate them within reason. I know that here in the Inland Empire you're not likely to get pulled over for going 75 on the freeway unless road/traffic conditions make such speeds unsafe.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hard to imagine you're real. I live just north of the city, born in the Bronx, and have driven in NYC all my life.



Treefitty said:


> i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling


Like that doesn't happen 10 times a day!


Treefitty said:


> second time was really close so i beeped at him


Beeped at him??? Any driver in NYC would have flipped the bird and screamed "FU AHOLE" out the window.


Treefitty said:


> i’m kind of scared


If you live and drive in NYC and THAT interaction makes you scared, I'm not sure what you were doing out of your apartment! Maybe time to go back to Nebraska!!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Nothing will happen.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Hard to imagine you're real. I live just north of the city, born in the Bronx, and have driven in NYC all my life.
> 
> 
> Like that doesn't happen 10 times a day!
> ...


Here in Houston you know you are in trouble when they pull up with a phone in one hand and a gun in the other…

On Sunday at the same interchange I was almost smacked twice by the three lane exit driver’s so famous here in Houston and all I could do is just grind my teeth because of the Pax I was driving!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Hard to imagine you're real. I live just north of the city, born in the Bronx, and have driven in NYC all my life.
> 
> 
> Like that doesn't happen 10 times a day!
> ...


No need to insult Nebraska. My family is from there. Mess with us and we have farms on which we can dispose bodies.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The guy who took your picture was a male Karen. You will now be singled out, you will lose your job & your spouse or girlfriend/boyfriend, your life will now be ruined. The hashtag circulated with your picture will be #honkingslowUberdriver.

Seriously, nothing will happen. Guy just was acting like a road bully. Never honk at another vehicle. Nowadays it’ll get you shot, especially in NYC.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> No need to insult Nebraska. My family is from there. Mess with us and we have farms on which we can dispose bodies.


Would that be on pig farms? Remember the story from Canada where the killer fed his victims to the pigs?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

What was so "fancy" about the car?


----------



## Treefitty (4 mo ago)

Schmanthony said:


> What was so "fancy" about the car?


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Which highway was this? Cross Bronx? NYS Thruway? Palisades? Taconic? West Side Hwy? I-95?

Next time, show your booobs. That’ll teach em’!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> No need to insult Nebraska. My family is from there. Mess with us and we have farms on which we can dispose bodies.


It's probably a lot more of a compliment than an insult!


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I had this same basic experience yesterday too only it was me giving Rohit and his Tesla the finger for going 54 through a school zone and weaving around cars and kids. Since he was kind enough to start recording I left him my thoughts about trying to run over children and when the light turned green Rohit began brake checking me in all lanes confirming what a *****ass he truly was.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Treefitty said:


> hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


He going to murder you. I'd pack up and move to Kosovo.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Would that be on pig farms? Remember the story from Canada where the killer fed his victims to the pigs?


Corn.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

You should have pressed ham on the car window to give him a good picture to take. That would be classy.

* pressing ham / pressed ham: mooning a person while pressing or smooshing your buttocks (the ham) against a window or glass door.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> You should have pressed ham on the car window to give him a good picture to take. That would be classy.
> 
> * pressing ham / pressed ham: mooning a person while pressing or smooshing your buttocks (the ham) against a window or glass door.


I gotta ask.... Htf do you press ham while driving?

Could you please provide reference material or video showing this procedure while driving?

I'm not going to lie it's not for a friend and sure the hell ain't for research material.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> I gotta ask.... Htf do you press ham while driving?
> 
> Could you please provide reference material or video showing this procedure while driving?


Yes, yes, it takes skill, coordination and long arms.

1. Press gas peddle and speed up a bit, then coast.
2. Pull your pants down just a bit, (not to much, where it could interfere with your feet and legs operating the pedals of the vehicle). 
3. Grasp the right side of the steering wheel with your left hand (assuming America), to enable continued safe steering but also LEVERAGE for the pressing of the ham on the driver's side window. Use your right hand for stability by grasping either the driver's or passenger's head rest.
4. Reverse the steps to continue normal vehicle operation and thus reaping of the rewards of the demonstrated ham press at the offending driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> File a police report, therefore the cops have something to go on if something happens to you.


I dunno where YOU live, but where I live, if I filed a police report because somebody took my picture .... well, I dunno if they'd laugh me out of the building or beat me for wasting their time.
The cops in MY hood are busy trying to catch murderers, rapists, and car jackers.

So, congratulations for living in an area with no crime.
And a bunch of bored cops wiping the donut sugar off their fingers.
Must be nice to be that rich.


.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno where YOU live, but where I live, if I filed a police report because somebody took my picture .... well, I dunno if they'd laugh me out of the building or beat me for wasting their time.
> The cops in MY hood are busy trying to catch murderers, rapists, and car jackers.
> 
> So, congratulations for living in an area with no crime.
> ...


Yep they'll know exactly who to talk to about the notification of death.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno where YOU live, but where I live, if I filed a police report because somebody took my picture .... well, I dunno if they'd laugh me out of the building or beat me for wasting their time.
> The cops in MY hood are busy trying to catch murderers, rapists, and car jackers.
> 
> So, congratulations for living in an area with no crime.
> ...


I grew up in an inner city Newark NJ, I cracked so many skulls as a kid with my piece of rebar that the school board said I couldn't come anymore and my parents moved us away.

You just got to go out there and kill.

Get the gangs to start killing each other, makes it a lot easier and takes the heat off you.

Then you can retire to a nice crime free area like I do.

Don't whine about your situation, change it.

But you have to earn your bones before coming to my heaven on earth. 😁❤‍🔥


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I grew up in an inner city Newark NJ, I cracked so many skulls as a kid with my piece of rebar that the school board said I couldn't come anymore and my parents moved us away.
> 
> You just got to go out there and kill.
> 
> ...


Ok. cool
So you DO live in secure affluence.
Good for you.
Your cops will be glad to take a report on "he took my picture.''


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yep they'll know exactly who to talk to about the notification of death.


LoL
I live in California.
The cops here don't want to 'know' shit. If they know, that means they might have to do something about it - and they don't want to do anything.

The only thing our cops care about is if you didn't come to a full stop at that stop sign, or if your tags have expired, or if you are DUI ... why? Because all those things ADD funds to the city/county coffers. The stop sign offender, the DUI, those guys almost certainly have jobs, incomes, driving a nice car to impound -- they are a source of revenue.

How does me complaining about a picture at a red light make them money?
Talking about a 'notification of death' .. .how does that make them money?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> I live in California.
> The cops here don't want to 'know' shit. If they know, that means they might have to do something about it - and they don't want to do anything.
> 
> ...


It takes time to do a notification. not to mention a paid donut break to clear the mind after the notification. On the job therapy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> It takes time to do a notification. not to mention a paid donut break to clear the mind after the notification. On the job therapy.


also adds to the PTSD claim when they go out on full disability after five years on the job.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Yes, yes, it takes skill, coordination and long arms.
> 
> 1. Press gas peddle and speed up a bit, then coast.
> 2. Pull your pants down just a bit, (not to much, where it could interfere with your feet and legs operating the pedals of the vehicle).
> ...


I think we need a video of you doing that since some of us are slow learners.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I think we need a video of you doing that since some of us are slow learners.


Whoa whoa whoa, buddy. How am I supposed to drive, press ham and film at the same time? Not safe bra. You are like one of those audacious, entitled paxholes who want an AUX cord and phone charger, while they are yapping in my ear with menthol cigarette breathe about their drunken exploits at the divey club I just picked them up at.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, buddy. How am I supposed to drive, press ham and film at the same time? Not safe bra. You are like one of those audacious, entitled paxholes who want an AUX cord and phone charger, while they are yapping in my ear with menthol cigarette breathe about their drunken exploits at the divey club I just picked them up at.


That’s what you’re dashcam is for. I’m not a bro since I’m not a guy.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Invisible said:


> That’s what you’re dashcam is for. I’m not a bro since I’m not a guy.


I didn't type "bro". I typed "bra", gender neutral version of bro, or bruh, that's how I roll.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I didn't type "bro". I typed "bra", gender neutral version of bro, or bruh, that's how I roll.


Yep. That is how Paul McCartney used the term in the lyrics to _Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da_.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> That’s what you’re dashcam is for. I’m not a bro since I’m not a guy.


Hey baby! 🥰


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yep. That is how Paul McCartney used the term in the lyrics to _Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da_.


No clue what you guys are talking about.

I don’t speak gender neutral. Majority of my life was when men were men and women were women, inot using 26 pronouns to differentiate various genders.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Spam....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When the gov't first started using red light cams, they used to send the ticket out even if they couldn't tell who was behind the wheel, then they'd try to bully the driver into ratting out who was driving. Probably ten or fifteen years ago I guess.
They don't do that any more, that I am aware of.

A friend of mine, who is a real interesting guy -- always getting in trouble, but not for bad things. He doesn't rob likker stores or boost cars but, he is always in trouble with the cops. I've had to put $20 'on the books' for him a couple of times.

One time he got a red light ticket. They sent a copy of the pix. It was the funniest thing I have ever seen. The pax front seat was standing up with her ass in the windshield. I mean ASS. She was at least three feet wide. He ass filled two thirds of the windshield. The rear view mirror was not visible and I shudder to think where it was. What really topped it off was the three foot long tramp stamp. 
The driver was wearing a gorilla mask.

He went to court and plead not guilty. I wish I coulda been there. He said the whole court, including the judge was laughing their ass off. "No Your Honor, I do NOT know who the driver is. As anyone can plainly see, I am MUCH better looking than him. And I don't recognize the ass next to him."

The judge (who knew the defendant from previous incidents) dismissed the charges for 'lack of evidence'. He, and the court reporter, and the bailiff were LoLing so hard they were almost crying. 

I saw the pix, but I wish I'd gotten a copy
It was hard to tell, at first what you're looking at. You get closer to it and try to focus then it hits you ... "woa! - wtf am I looking at here." 

Funny as hell. 

.


----------



## Rustam (Oct 18, 2017)

Treefitty said:


> am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


Go to REPORTEDNYC Twitter page , and see if you can find your face. He may have used this to report you to TLC for something you did or something you didn't while driving.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

Treefitty said:


> hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


Maybe you’re his type. lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I didn't type "bro". I typed "bra", gender neutral version of bro, or bruh, that's how I roll.


But how is accusing someone of wearing a bra considered gender neutral? 🤔


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> But how is accusing someone of wearing a bra considered gender neutral? 🤔


We always call them nerds.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I dunno where YOU live, but where I live, if I filed a police report because somebody took my picture .... well, I dunno if they'd laugh me out of the building or beat me for wasting their time.
> The cops in MY hood are busy trying to catch murderers, rapists, and car jackers.
> 
> So, congratulations for living in an area with no crime.
> ...


He must live in the same utopia as the guy who advised an OP to call the police after a high pax stole his basket of snacks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> But how is accusing someone of wearing a bra considered gender neutral? 🤔


And why don’t guys with man boobs have to wear a bra? Sick of seeing so many guys with their man boobs flopping around.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> And why don’t guys with man boobs have to wear a bra? Sick of seeing so many guys with their man boobs flopping around.


You should get yourself and your lady friends all involved with this and petition against it. Not by signing any kind of piece of paper we all know that does not work. You need to go take them bras off and go on with everyday life as it was just another day.

That'll show um you mean business.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> And why don’t guys with man boobs have to wear a bra? Sick of seeing so many guys with their man boobs flopping around.


But if a guy has man boobs, I think they’re referred to as “moobs,” ain’t that right Ozzy @Anubis?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> But if a guy has man boobs, I think they’re referred to as “moobs,” ain’t that right Ozzy @Anubis?


God damn it I hate it when you're right about things like this.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> But if a guy has man boobs, I think they’re referred to as “moobs,” ain’t that right Ozzy @Anubis?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Anubis said:


> View attachment 677199


Those are not boobs or moobs. Those would be considered PECS. Short for pectoral muscle.

Boobies or titties consist of glandular tissue, not muscle.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This is the best explanation I can give you about the difference between pecs and boobies.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> View attachment 677199


Absolutely not moobs. This guide may help you.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

I don't got Moobs though


Invisible said:


> Absolutely not moobs. This guide may help you.
> View attachment 677207


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Anubis said:


> I don't got Moobs though


You ain't got pecs either.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I don't got Moobs though


You will as you age. Appreciate your youth.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You will as you age. Appreciate your youth.


For men, the water level of a toilet only gets higher.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> You will as you age. Appreciate your youth.


Not necessarily. Me in my 40’s on the right with an A cup 😂. Me at 52 on left.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Not necessarily. Me in my 40’s on the right with an A cup 😂. Me at 52 on left.
> View attachment 677215


Good for you! Nice body (not in a sexist way). You look like 2 different people.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Good for you! Nice body (not in a sexist way). You look like 2 different people.


Thanks.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Treefitty said:


> hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


But did you smile real pretty?


----------



## Johnny Mac (Aug 10, 2015)

Rampage said:


> He probably ran your tags and got where you live. Lowlife mobster. Just sleep light for a while.


That’s what I was thinking. Then was thinking about what happened at the end of Casino..


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Absolutely not moobs. This guide may help you.
> View attachment 677207


🤢🤮


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms.Doe said:


> 🤢🤮


I take it you’re not fond of moobs either. 😀


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> And why don’t guys with man boobs have to wear a bra? Sick of seeing so many guys with their man boobs flopping around.


You're allowed to tag Ozzynubis


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Treefitty said:


> hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


Surprised New York where people get killed way more often didn't get him killed for that yet by others he did that to. Here in Murderopolis no one attempts such stuff on people. Minneapolis police say people get shot over even way less stuff than what he's doing and that guy will eventually get double tapped headshot.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Treefitty said:


> hey, i was driving on the highway and this guy cut me off twice without signaling and the second time was really close so i beeped at him, he went back to his lane and me through. He then took a pic or a video of my car and then came next to me and took a photo of my face. Idk what he can do with that and i’m kind of scared (i have anxiety issues) am i in any sort of trouble? I drive in nyc. Thanks


Meh, it happens. I was in a Burger King parking lot once and got out of the car to throw away the trash. A woman was out of her car and out of the corner of my eye I noticed her taking a photo of me. I turned to look at her and she smiled and shrugged. Level of hotness was not sufficient to strike up a conversation, so I ignored her and headed back to my car. Yep, as I was walking back, she snapped another photo of me. Go figure.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rampage said:


> Not necessarily. Me in my 40’s on the right with an A cup 😂. Me at 52 on left.
> View attachment 677215


@Rampage 
@Anubis 
@Invisible 
@anyone else

Y'all just need to get your own room. As much as I like you guys I really don't want to know you that much.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> Not necessarily. Me in my 40’s on the right with an A cup 😂. Me at 52 on left.
> View attachment 677215


Uber driving made you leaner?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Uber driving made you leaner?


You could take pointers from him


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> You could take pointers from him


I'm running him through my AI stuff to see if I can find his real life name.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> I'm running him through my AI stuff to see if I can find his real life name.


Be sure to focus on his neck. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> You're allowed to tag Ozzynubis


Hey now, I won’t be mean. There’s plenty of y’all to do that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Surprised New York where people get killed way more often didn't get him killed for that yet by others he did that to. Here in Murderopolis no one attempts such stuff on people. Minneapolis police say people get shot over even way less stuff than what he's doing and that guy will eventually get double tapped headshot.


I’ve seen it happen in Kilwaukee, as part of road rage. They also have plenty of gun shots fired on the expressways.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> @Rampage
> @Anubis
> @Invisible
> @anyone else
> ...


Hey I’m not in that group. It’s just the boys club. I keep my shirt on. 😀


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> I’ve seen it happen in Kilwaukee, as part of road rage. They have plenty of shots also being fired on the expressways, too.


Yep here in Minneapolis they shoot at eachother and injure/kill eachother on the i35w and i94 freeway too.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Yep here in Minneapolis they shoot at eachother and injure/kill eachother on the i35w and i94 freeway too.


I bet. Kilwaukee it’s mainly on I-43 north. Once doing delivery, I heard the gunshots on I-43, but no clue where it was coming from. And on 41 heading north, a guy pointed a gun at me as he passed me on the off ramp.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> Uber driving made you leaner?


**** no. I did this before Uber. This job is unhealthy as hell. I take big ass breaks to workout or just walk.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> @Rampage
> @Anubis
> @Invisible
> @anyone else
> ...


That was something I was asked to post on a fitness forum. You guys are lucky I didn’t post the pic I did wearing one sock just to be funny. Use your imagination. 😂😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

@MHR, can we get this moved to uberpeopleporn.net?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Invisible said:


> I’ve seen it happen in Kilwaukee, as part of road rage. They also have plenty of gun shots fired on the expressways.


Meh. I'd be more worried about Ozzy's witchcraft than being shot on the freeway, which is to say: NOT CONCERNED.

The city isn't _too bad_, there are parts on the North side where you don't want to be out wandering around after dark.

Thieves...yeah, they suck in Milwaukee.

---
On the "Cursed by Ozzy" front, I had a great weekend, got a new grill and fired it up with wood coal and grilled lime-marinated chicken, bell peppers, and pitas, plus asparagus--super yum! 

Cut a bunch of tree branches and no injuries--would have been prime time for a sharp stick in the eye... 

So, @Anubis / Ozzy / [next account name], at this point I could go to Taco Bell and be in worse shape, though given my last experience there I'd really not like to repeat that. I had a grapefruit hard seltzer last night and that didn't taste very good, maybe we can just "call it even?"


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

I would have started shooting


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Meh. I'd be more worried about Ozzy's witchcraft than being shot on the freeway, which is to say: NOT CONCERNED.
> 
> The city isn't _too bad_, there are parts on the North side where you don't want to be out wandering around after dark.
> 
> ...


Call what even? Just call what even?


----------



## Moguai (Feb 1, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It is not a passing lane it is an express lane. And the speed limit is the same in all the lanes. I'm talking freeways here.


Most states (38+/50)are "keep right" states meaning that you are required by law to keep right when not passing. Only lane that has an exception is the HOV lane. In AZ you will see signs along the highway stating "slower traffic keep right" this means you, regardless of your speed. As its to be assumed that you are not the fastest on the road. This law is so common most countries have one on the books. (Keep left for those that drive on the wrong side) and many make it illegal to pass on the right if going more than a couple MPH faster than the vehicle being passed.

So many people with a DL yet most don't know how to drive.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Moguai said:


> Most states (38+/50)are "keep right" states meaning that you are required by law to keep right when not passing. Only lane that has an exception is the HOV lane. In AZ you will see signs along the highway stating "slower traffic keep right" this means you, regardless of your speed. As its to be assumed that you are not the fastest on the road. This law is so common most countries have one on the books. (Keep left for those that drive on the wrong side) and many make it illegal to pass on the right if going more than a couple MPH faster than the vehicle being passed.
> 
> So many people with a DL yet most don't know how to drive.


As a practical matter...most states don't give a rip. As far as speeding goes, which you apparently advocate...they do give a rip. Go ahead and exceed the speed limit and find out what happens. 

Chris


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Anubis said:


> Call what even? Just call what even?


Ohhh, that was _before_ that load of crack you snorted...never mind, I'm apparently in the clear as your drug-addled brain has been purged of your pre-pow-powder delusions.

You still driving for Uber on weekends?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Ohhh, that was _before_ that load of crack you snorted...never mind, I'm apparently in the clear as your drug-addled brain has been purged of your pre-pow-powder delusions.
> 
> You still driving for Uber on weekends?


Yo @MHR where's the Two Way? I could use that feature now.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Anubis said:


> Yo @MHR where's the Two Way? I could use that feature now.


None of that homosexual kinky sex stuff with me, you'll have to look for a friendly local or something.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Meh. I'd be more worried about Ozzy's witchcraft than being shot on the freeway, which is to say: NOT CONCERNED.
> 
> The city isn't _too bad_, there are parts on the North side where you don't want to be out wandering around after dark.
> 
> ...


You’re not from Kilwaukee originally and yes it is that bad. You just probably don’t pay attention. It’s used to be the north side was the main problem area, but now it’s south and west sides. East side by UWM was always a problem but mainly just theft. And downtown is worse, not how it used to be.









Barrage Of Gunfire, Officer-Involved Shooting On Water Street After Wild Police Chase [VIDEO]


A Water Street shooting broke out after a wild police chase involving a homicide suspect.




www.wisconsinrightnow.com





When comparing Kilwaukee to Chicago, Kilwaukee has higher crime stats per capita. That’s not something to be proud of. I don’t call it Kilwaukee for nothing.









Source: https://www.bestplaces.net/crime/?city1=51714000&city2=55553000

Taco Hell sucks. I won’t eat that 💩. If you’re ever in Tosa, Hector’s has really good Mexican food. And it’s close to Leffs & Colonel Hart’s, which are both fun bars. Enjoy your new grill. Your food sounds yummy!


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

This place is getting really weird. Some of you need a life.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

MHR said:


>


MHR is no more Admin? You stepped down sister?


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

comitatus1 said:


> As a practical matter...most states don't give a rip. As far as speeding goes, which you apparently advocate...they do give a rip. Go ahead and exceed the speed limit and find out what happens.
> 
> Chris


It was actually nice to see Illinois enforcing slower traffic move right quite recently. Of course now it seems they’re headed for complete anarchy.


----------

